# Vistar7 ebuild

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

ich suche für das Vistar7-Theme (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=104232) ein ebuild. Hat das schon jemand von euch irgend wie einfach installiert? Wenn ich  das über Erscheinungsbild -> Stil -> Arbeitsbereich downloade und aktiviere, fehlt noch einiges: Knöpfe ....

Oder wie ist der einfache Weg? Oder eine anderes vollständiges Thema, das wie Windows 7 aussieht?

----------

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

gibt es Keinen, der sein Gentoo-KDE wie Windows 7 aussehen lässt? Hintergrund: Ich will meiner Mutter einen kleinen Rechner hinstellen und sie schwärmt so von Windows 7. Da sie aber keine Ahnung hat und ich letztlich immer "Feuerwehr" spielen muss, wollte ich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe treffen.

----------

## franzf

Funktioniert es denn mit dem ./install.sh nicht? Was hast du denn da herunter geladen? Was ist enthalten?

Eigentlich (so wie ich das verstanden hab) sollte da ein colortheme, deKorator-theme, plasma-theme, icons, sounds, ... installiert werden.

Ich denke dass da ein ebuild nicht wirklich so viel Sinn macht... Möglich wäre es sicher.

Und nein, ich hab keinen Bock, meinen Desktop wie Windows aussehen zu lassen. Auch nicht wie OSX. An dem Rechner sitz nur ich, und ich weiß was drin Steckt, auch bin ich schon lange aus dem Alter heraus, wo man versucht mit seinem Desktop zu imponieren  :Razz: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Das ist zu sehr an Ubuntu angepasst. Darum halt die Frage nach einer Anpassung für Gentoo, bevor ich anfange irgend etwas zu basteln.

----------

## manuels

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> gibt es Keinen, der sein Gentoo-KDE wie Windows 7 aussehen lässt?

 Diese Diskussion hatten wir vor einigen Monaten mal.

Ich fand das Argument ganz gut, dass man Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben, nichts "vorspielen" sollte.

Man verwirrt sie glaub ich nur, wenn man Ihnen ein Pseudo-Windows gibt, das aber nicht das macht, was das echte Windows kann.

Auf kurz oder lang muss man sich rechtferigen, warum bei Bekannten eine (Windows-)Software läuft, auf seinem eigenen Rechner mit  Pseudo-Windows aber nicht.

Linux kann auch so schön aussehen (siehe beispielsweise Ubuntu oder KDE, auch wenn die Meinung über diese Software bei "Hardcore"-/Gentoo-Nutzern auseinandergeht).

----------

## LinuxTom

Doch wenn der Rechner 200km weit weg steht. Auf dem Programme genutzt werden, die es auf beiden Systemen gibt und derjenige der ihn nutzt keine Ahnung hat und sich von seinen Bekannten mit Pseudowissen vollpumpen lässt macht es ihm es ein wenig einfacher, trotzdem die Punkte in den Programmen zu finden. Die Einstallarbeiten mache sowie so ich.

Ich selber bin ein Oxygen-Fan und würde das auch gerne unter WindowsXP und 7 nutzen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also wenn ich sowas lese: *Große Warnung wrote:*   

> Vistar7 Transformation Pack makes Kubuntu Jaunty 9.04 looks and in some
> 
> areas works like Windows 7.
> 
> This transformation pack is for private use only! It was made purely for
> ...

 Dann frage ich mich, ob ich das irgendwem antun möchte.

Alternatives Win7-Package: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/newseven+Transformation+Pack?content=129647

Edith fand noch: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Vinspired?content=117709 ("I created it, because I was bored, and because existing Vistar7 widget style is (mostly) crap.")  :Wink: 

----------

